# Steering rack questions



## qoncept (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure my wife's 02 Spec V has a bad steering rack, probably due to a bad PS pump, but I wanted to see if anyone else can give me some ideas. 

First off, the car is a complete piece of garbage. I've been fixing different problems every month for the last year. So it's hard to say when it started making each different noise. But at some point in the last couple months the engine started making a whining sound. It's not a bad belt. Could be a bad pulley, alternator, PS pump, or AC compressor. My money is on PS pump because the last time I checked it, the fluid was low. Maybe a half inch below the min line.

Now, whenever the steering wheel is within maybe 1/4 of full lock to the right, it makes a horrible grinding sound. Turning it left is fine.

So it definitely has two problems; whatever is causing the whine and whatever is causing the grinding sound. I think I'll probably be replacing the PS pump and rack. Advise?

Oh, and has anyone done a steering rack? How much work is it? If it's a huge PITA I'll probably just sell the car as-is. I'm sick of this thing.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the PS fluid is that low, it would suggest to me that there's a leak somewhere. So, the first thing to do would be to check it for leaks, because if it's a rack seal that's leaking, you'll know you need at least the rack and pinion. If it's a hose, the obviosly it can be replaced or the clamp can be tightened, as applies. Low fluid level can also cause the system to become air-bound, which will cause the grinding noise of which you speak. In general, if the system is not airbound, noise is usually an indication of a bad pump. Failed steering are not all that common in Nissans (old Quests, excluded), but usually when a rack fails it fails in the valving, causing a jerking resistance when trying to turn the wheel and typically only in one direction. 

So, isolate the leak and repair (if it's not the rack), top off the fluid and bleed the system. If you're sure all of the air is out of the system and you still have noise, you probably have a bad pump. Replace the pump and flush the system; installing a filter, available at most auto parts stores, is a good idea. If you need a rack, it tends to be bit of a job and will require a wheel alignment afterwards. I usually take some wire and tie it to the brake pedal and then to the bottom of the steering wheel, first. This allows some play in the steering, but also limits the ammount that the steering shaft can turn. This is important because of the spiral cable. If you get the column out of sync with the rack, you could end up turning the steering wheel and have the spiral cable hit its limit and break. The bolt that secures the shaft to the rack needs to be removed, tie rod ends disconnected, PS lines removed from the rack, mounting bolts removed from the rack and then the rack can be removed from the passenger side.


----------



## qoncept (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I was always under the impression that if it makes noise in one direction but not the other, it's more likely the rack than the pump? I'll look for leaks and try bleeding it tonight. The car is going to be sold soon either way, but I'd rather have the problems fixed than try to sell it as is.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Only accurate way to test a pump is with a PS pressure gauge. Unfortunately, most people and the majority of auto repair shops seldom have one.


----------

